# AMD-Quartalszahlen: Q2 mit Rückgang bei Umsatz und Gewinn



## PCGH-Redaktion (31. Juli 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *AMD-Quartalszahlen: Q2 mit Rückgang bei Umsatz und Gewinn*

						AMD hat die Zahlen für das zweite Quartal 2019 vorgelegt und kann bei leicht sinkendem Umsatz einen kleinen Gewinn ausweisen. Das ist grundsätzlich positiv zu werten, da in jenem Quartal auch noch keine Effekte der neuen Produkte verbucht werden können - namentlich Ryzen 3000 und RX 5700.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *AMD-Quartalszahlen: Q2 mit Rückgang bei Umsatz und Gewinn*


----------



## PCTom (31. Juli 2019)

*AW: AMD-Quartalszahlen: Q2 mit Rückgang bei Umsatz und Gewinn*

Momentan könnte AMD zum Teil mehr verkaufen als produziert wird, das wird sich dann wohl auf jeden Fall positiv auswirken.


----------



## gorgg (31. Juli 2019)

*AW: AMD-Quartalszahlen: Q2 mit Rückgang bei Umsatz und Gewinn*

Schuld war vor allem ein Rückgang der Semi-Custom-Verkäufe um 35%  und damit stärker als erwartet (Konsolen am Ende des Lebenszyklus) - trotzdem wurden die Prognosen eingehalten (ein schwaches Q1 und Q2 wurden vorausgesagt und kommuniziert)

Ab Q3 geht's wieder aufwärts mit Ryzen 3000, EPYC Rome, und weiteren RX5000er - GPUs, die im Earnings Call für dieses Jahr erwähnt wurden... 
Nächstes Jahr dann zwei neue Konsolen und die Zusammenarbeit mit Samsung


----------



## Leuenzahn (31. Juli 2019)

*AW: AMD-Quartalszahlen: Q2 mit Rückgang bei Umsatz und Gewinn*

Naja, wenn der Ryzenhype noch nicht drin ist, dann ist das ja verständlich. Zudem befindet sich nun die Vega 56/64 auch schon etwas länger im Abverkauf, was zwar Gewinn bringt, aber nun nicht mehr soviel, wie eigentlich bei den künstlich hochgehaltenen Preisen, die von AMD und Nvidia in diesem Bereich angepeilt werden, vorgesehen ist.


----------



## Freiheraus (31. Juli 2019)

*AW: AMD-Quartalszahlen: Q2 mit Rückgang bei Umsatz und Gewinn*

AMD nimmt Anlauf^^ 

Letztes Jahr waren im 2. Quartal die Ryzen 2000 Effekte bereits enthalten, da die Reihe im April 2018 gestartet ist. Bin gespannt ob das 3. Quartal 2019 die Erwartungen nicht sogar sprengen wird. Aber AMD weiß natürlich auch wie viele Chips man produzieren/liefern kann.


----------



## Xaphyr (31. Juli 2019)

*AW: AMD-Quartalszahlen: Q2 mit Rückgang bei Umsatz und Gewinn*

Ich gönne es ihnen jedenfalls von Herzen.


----------



## Summerbreeze_ (31. Juli 2019)

*AW: AMD-Quartalszahlen: Q2 mit Rückgang bei Umsatz und Gewinn*

Das erfreulichste an diesen Zahlen ist, das AMD nicht mehr in die Verlustzone abtaucht, sobald es mal etwas schwächer wird.  
Alle Bereiche, welche jetzt noch schwach waren, werden bis nächstes Jahr signifikant steigen. 
Und Intel kann erst in 1 1/2 Jahren wieder richtig konkurrenzfähig liefern? 
Das ist doch die Gelegenheit.


----------



## perupp (31. Juli 2019)

*AW: AMD-Quartalszahlen: Q2 mit Rückgang bei Umsatz und Gewinn*

zusammen mit den neuen Epyc-Prozessoren sowie weiteren Navi-Auflagen???

Etwa doch noch dieses Jahr? Wenn es um das Ergebnis dieses Geschäftsjahres geht, kann es ja nur heißen, das sich dieses Jahr da noch was tut....


----------



## Bevier (31. Juli 2019)

*AW: AMD-Quartalszahlen: Q2 mit Rückgang bei Umsatz und Gewinn*



Xaphyr schrieb:


> Ich gönne es ihnen jedenfalls von Herzen.



Das solltest du vielleicht noch etwas ausführen, bevor du angegriffen wirst. Denn so könnte sich deine Aussage genauso gut nur auf die Überschrift beziehen wie auf die positiven Aussichten im Artikel... ^^


----------



## Xaphyr (31. Juli 2019)

*AW: AMD-Quartalszahlen: Q2 mit Rückgang bei Umsatz und Gewinn*

Öhm... da ist was dran. Summerbreeze_ hat es ganz schön ausgedrückt:


Summerbreeze_ schrieb:


> Das erfreulichste an diesen Zahlen ist, das AMD nicht mehr in die Verlustzone abtaucht, sobald es mal etwas schwächer wird.
> Alle Bereiche, welche jetzt noch schwach waren, werden bis nächstes Jahr signifikant steigen.
> Und Intel kann erst in 1 1/2 Jahren wieder richtig konkurrenzfähig liefern?
> Das ist doch die Gelegenheit.


----------



## Nosferatu (31. Juli 2019)

*AW: AMD-Quartalszahlen: Q2 mit Rückgang bei Umsatz und Gewinn*

Jut ne 220 für nen ryzen 3700x bezahlt


----------



## sifusanders (31. Juli 2019)

*AW: AMD-Quartalszahlen: Q2 mit Rückgang bei Umsatz und Gewinn*

q2-2018 nach zen+ launch
q2-2019 vor zen2 launch. Denke, dass die Zahlen sogar sehr positiv sind :O


----------



## jadiger (31. Juli 2019)

*AW: AMD-Quartalszahlen: Q2 mit Rückgang bei Umsatz und Gewinn*



Summerbreeze_ schrieb:


> Das erfreulichste an diesen Zahlen ist, das AMD nicht mehr in die Verlustzone abtaucht, sobald es mal etwas schwächer wird.
> Alle Bereiche, welche jetzt noch schwach waren, werden bis nächstes Jahr signifikant steigen.
> Und Intel kann erst in 1 1/2 Jahren wieder richtig konkurrenzfähig liefern?
> Das ist doch die Gelegenheit.




Glaub ich eigentlich weniger den diesmal sind auf Intel Preis Level. Vorher wurden AMDs gekauft weil sie ähnlich Leistung deutlich 
billiger verkauft haben. Wenn das auch nicht ganz so stimmt, mein 8600k war zum Beispiel billiger wie mein 2600X. 
Bei gleichen Preis hat AMD einen Nachteil warum sollte auch klar sein. Ein 3600X gegen einen 9600k da ist sogar der der Intel billiger. 
Und man kann ihn noch das K benutzen für einen deutlichen Leistungssprung, alles über 300 Euro ist wie bei GPUs dann eben nur noch für wenige. 
Der 3600er ist gut aber auch nicht super von der Preis Leistung her 210 Euro wenn es einen 2600er gibt für 130 Euro. 
AMD hat mit den 2000er sich eigne Konkurrenz geschaffen, die deutlich Umsatz kosten wird. AMD kann nicht die 2000er verschleudern aber gleichzeitig die Preise anziehen, 
fast jeder sagt wartet bis sich die Preise und die Bugs ändern. Jeder geht davon aus das die Preise deutlich fallen werden, erst dann kommt der Umsatz. Aktuell ist eher so 
etwas wie hier ist was neues willst es haben dann zahlst du einen Aufpreis.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (31. Juli 2019)

*AW: AMD-Quartalszahlen: Q2 mit Rückgang bei Umsatz und Gewinn*

jaa  ,  hab ich auch verkauft


----------



## Bauschaum7 (31. Juli 2019)

*AW: AMD-Quartalszahlen: Q2 mit Rückgang bei Umsatz und Gewinn*

lasst uns erstmal warten  was die FAT macht   ,   wir deutschen bekommen es immer einen Tag später


----------



## boedefelt (31. Juli 2019)

*AW: AMD-Quartalszahlen: Q2 mit Rückgang bei Umsatz und Gewinn*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> lasst uns erstmal warten  was die FAT macht   ,   wir deutschen bekommen es immer einen Tag später




Was war doch gleich der/die/das FAT? Oder meinst du das Dateisystem?


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (31. Juli 2019)

*AW: AMD-Quartalszahlen: Q2 mit Rückgang bei Umsatz und Gewinn*

Völlig unwichtig, in Q2 hat der gesamte Markt auf Zen 2 gewartet und es fanden preisreduzierte Abverkäufe der 2000er Gen statt, natürlich sinken unter diesen Umständen Umsatz und Gewinn. 

Atm sieht es mehr als rosig aus für AMD, Intel kann derzeit mit nichts kontern, die Roadmaps projezieren irgendwas mit 10nm im Desktop/Server für Mitte 2020 .... scheinbar können sie die Nachfrage nach etlichen 3000er Modellen nicht stillen da diese schlicht nicht verfügbar sind. Aus Fernost (Japan, SK) hört man, dass AMD da teils 2/3 Marktanteil hat diesen Monat in Sachen verkaufter CPUs. Auf dem GPU Markt ist AMD auch endlich wieder kompetetiv im Preissegment unter nVidias Lala-Land High End-Preisen (2080+) und bietet im XX60er/XX/70er Segment für das Geld die besseren Karten. Dann sind da noch die neuen Konsolen nächstes Jahr: Durchweg AMD-Silizium auf den SoCs aller Hersteller. Da kommt Freude auf, auch bei TSMC. ; )

Ich für meinen Teil bereue es keine Sekunde noch im Juni dick was an AMD Aktien ins Portfolio gepackt zu haben.


----------



## RyzA (31. Juli 2019)

*AW: AMD-Quartalszahlen: Q2 mit Rückgang bei Umsatz und Gewinn*



Freiheraus schrieb:


> AMD nimmt Anlauf^^


Und tritt Intel in den A***h.


----------



## Lexx (31. Juli 2019)

*AW: AMD-Quartalszahlen: Q2 mit Rückgang bei Umsatz und Gewinn*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Und tritt Intel in den A***h.



Mehr als 1, 2 Tränen werden - als Körperreaktion - auch nicht aus dem Auge rinnen.

Ob DICH das befriedigt... ? Oder glaubst, denen platzen dann die Hämorrhoiden,
und sie verbluten auf der Stelle?


----------



## RyzA (31. Juli 2019)

*AW: AMD-Quartalszahlen: Q2 mit Rückgang bei Umsatz und Gewinn*



Lexx schrieb:


> Mehr als 1, 2 Tränen werden - als Körperreaktion - auch nicht aus dem Auge rinnen.


Meinst du Freudentränen?



> Ob DICH das befriedigt... ? Oder glaubst, denen platzen dann die Hämorrhoiden,
> und sie verbluten auf der Stelle?


Das nicht. Aber vielleicht merken sie etwas Schmerz dabei.


----------



## Lexx (31. Juli 2019)

*AW: AMD-Quartalszahlen: Q2 mit Rückgang bei Umsatz und Gewinn*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Meinst du Freudentränen?


Nein, Tränen der Erkenntnis. 
(Auch Xerox hat heute noch/wieder einen überragenden Marktanteil und Profit.
Im Gegensatz zu ihren Mitbewerbern.)



Headcrash schrieb:


> Meinst du Freudentränen?
> Das nicht. Aber vielleicht merken sie etwas Schmerz dabei.


Also doch sadistische passive Agression, Vernichtungsfantasien. Wie Nero.
(Das klingt nach schwerer narzistischer Persönlichkeitsstörung.)

Könntest du nach deinem freien Willen ein Feuer entfachen, dasd Intel und all 
ihre Nutzer/Käufer vernichtet, du würdest es wohl - in Euphorie - anzünden.

Und gleichzeit den selben Teufel beschwören, nur in einer anderen "Farbe".


----------



## RyzA (31. Juli 2019)

*AW: AMD-Quartalszahlen: Q2 mit Rückgang bei Umsatz und Gewinn*



Lexx schrieb:


> Also doch sadistische passive Agression, Vernichtungsfantasien. Wie Nero.
> 
> Könntest du nach deinem freien Willen ein Feuer entfachen, dasd Intel und all
> ihre Nutzer vernichtet, du würdest es wohl anzünden.
> ...


Naja, ganz so schlimm sehe ich das nicht.

Aber ich finde es gut das AMD Intel richtig unter Druck setzt.


----------



## Lexx (31. Juli 2019)

*AW: AMD-Quartalszahlen: Q2 mit Rückgang bei Umsatz und Gewinn*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Naja, ganz so schlimm sehe ich das nicht.


Klingt bei dir und anderen (Roten) aber so.

Konkurrenz ok, auch endlich auf "Augenhöhe".
Als Technik-Begeisteter und Gamermeine ich: Endlich kann AMD (das auch meinen Initialen entspricht) 
einen Kapital-Polster anlegen, kann mit einer entgegengesetzten (NUR am Desktop!) Strategie, Aufmerksamkeit,
Stückzahlen und Innovation aufwarten. 

DAS ist Hardware. 
Auch vor 30 Jahren hieß es schon, wenn die Software nicht nachkommt, kann, will oder (Achtung) muss, dann 
nutzt das auch nix. Doch, es zwingt dem Konkurrenten ein zwei Tränen raus. (Er muss und wird sich bewegen,
oder er "verliert" ein profitables Marktsegment.. das für Intel halb-geschätzt astronomisch profitabel ist.)


----------



## RyzA (31. Juli 2019)

*AW: AMD-Quartalszahlen: Q2 mit Rückgang bei Umsatz und Gewinn*



Lexx schrieb:


> Klingt bei dir und anderen (Roten) aber so.


Ich habe früher auch Intel CPUs besessen.
Aber AMD war mir schon immer symphatischer.


----------



## Summerbreeze_ (31. Juli 2019)

*AW: AMD-Quartalszahlen: Q2 mit Rückgang bei Umsatz und Gewinn*



jadiger schrieb:


> Glaub ich eigentlich weniger den diesmal sind auf Intel Preis Level. Vorher wurden AMDs gekauft weil sie ähnlich Leistung deutlich
> billiger verkauft haben. .


Und jetzt bieten sie halt einen Mehrwert zu teilweise ähnlichen Preisen an.
Für mich unter dem Strich im Prinzip das gleiche. 
Die sind ja auch nicht vom Orden der Heiligen Mutter Theresa und verteilen ihre Chips mildtätig an bedürftige Gamer. 
Die wollen und müssen Geld verdienen, wenn sie jetzt dauerhaft mitspielen wollen.
Die haben aber eben auch die R9 3900/3950 im Programm und die sind auf dem Desktop konkurrenzlos günstig, wenn man die Kerne ausnutzen kann.
.
Es ist aber auch nicht nur der einfache Desktopmarkt, welcher von Ryzen adressiert wird. Auch die kleinen Server/Workstations werden mit dem gleichen Prozessor bedient, da AMD beispielsweise ECC standardmäßig aktiv hat, wofür man bei Intel extra einen Xeon kaufen muss. 
Das Problem waren die Boards.
Seit ~ 4-5 Monaten gibts auch endlich professionelle Boards für AM4 mit IPMI oder jetzt ein Workstationboard mit X570 von ASUS. Der Bereich wird also endlich auch bedient.
Wenn AMD da jetzt einen Fuß in die Tür bekommt, dürfte es für Intel langsam anfangen weh zu tun, da dies ein Bereich ist, in dem kontinuierlich vergleichsweise viel Geld ausgegeben wird. Eigentlich kann AMD im Moment nur gewinnen. 
Wie viel, wird man dann sehen.


----------



## rum (1. August 2019)

*AW: AMD-Quartalszahlen: Q2 mit Rückgang bei Umsatz und Gewinn*

6x in Folge kein Verlust mehr? Sehr schön, um es mal grob verallgemeinert auszudrücken.
Ich bin jetzt nicht jemand, der generell zu Schnellschlüssen tendiert aber ich denke, AMD ist langsam an dem Punkt, wo sie etwas stabiler werden. Die Jahre (wenn nicht gar Jahrzehnte) davor waren ja wirklich hart! Keine Ahnung, wie sie das überhaupt überleben konnten ... Weiter so, weiter so! Dann haben wir in absehbarer Zeit evtl. wirklich so etwas wie einen Mehrkampf auf dem CPU- UND GPU-Markt, sofern Intel wirklich nächstes Jahr den Doppelfrontenkampf mit NVidia(GPU) und AMD(CPU+GPU) durchzieht.
Kann nur gut für uns als Kunden sein und ich sehe sogar Chancen, dass der PC damit ein wenig aus dem allgemeinen Abwärtstrend gerät ...

Viel zu positiv ich heute bin ..
Mehr Selbstkontrolle ich trainieren muss ..


----------



## AncientDoomSlayer (1. August 2019)

*AW: AMD-Quartalszahlen: Q2 mit Rückgang bei Umsatz und Gewinn*

Die Umsatzschwäche gegenüber den Analystenerwartungen rührt ganz allein aus der SemiCustom-Sparte und wird sich in Q3 fortsetzen.
Denn Microsoft und Sony bestellen weniger Chips für ihre Konsolen: diese befinden sich am Ende des Lebenszyklus.

Der Rest (Desktop, Server und auch GPUs) werden im Q3 ganz wunderbar zulegen.


----------



## cuthbert (1. August 2019)

*AW: AMD-Quartalszahlen: Q2 mit Rückgang bei Umsatz und Gewinn*



AncientDoomSlayer schrieb:


> Die Umsatzschwäche gegenüber den Analystenerwartungen rührt aus der SemiCustom-Sparte und wird sich in Q3 fortsetzen.


Ich glaube es wurde hier auch schon erwähnt, aber einen großen Anteil dürfte auch die frühzeitige Ankündigung von Zen 2 haben. Hier wird seit Monaten schon geteasert, wie viel besser die als Zen 1 sein werden. Klar hat dann kaum noch einer Bock, die alten CPUs zu kaufen, allein deshalb wundert mich ein starker Rückgang in der CPU Sparte nicht. 
Dann noch Preissenkungen und die relativ schwach aufgestellten GPUs.. 

Es gibt also schon einige Gründe. Aber jetzt wird es wohl ordentlich bergauf geben. Mal schauen, ob die AMD Aktie dieses Jahr noch die 40$ knackt


----------



## Bevier (1. August 2019)

*AW: AMD-Quartalszahlen: Q2 mit Rückgang bei Umsatz und Gewinn*



Lexx schrieb:


> Klingt bei dir und anderen (Roten) aber so



Wie wäre es, wenn du diesen Vorwurf auch gerade den Grünen und Blauen gegenüber stellst? Die paar AMD'ler sind harmlos gegen die ständige Aggression aus dieser Richtung. Die sind hier auch diejenigen, die ständig gesperrt werden und dann mit einem anderen Account und der genau selben Ausdrucksweise wieder angekrochen kommen, um teilweise innerhalb von weniger als 50 Posts wieder gesperrt zu werden. Unter den AMD-Anhängern passiert das hingegen schon ewig nicht mehr. Zwar gibt es einige auffälligere aber die nehmen sich allesamt nichts gegen die nVidianer und Intelfanbois...


----------



## Summerbreeze_ (1. August 2019)

*AW: AMD-Quartalszahlen: Q2 mit Rückgang bei Umsatz und Gewinn*



AncientDoomSlayer schrieb:


> Die Umsatzschwäche gegenüber den Analystenerwartungen rührt aus der SemiCustom-Sparte und wird sich in Q3 fortsetzen.
> Denn Microsoft und Sony bestellen weniger Chips für ihre Konsolen: diese befinden sich am Ende des Lebenszyklus.
> 
> Der Rest (Desktop, Server und auch GPUs) werden im Q3 ganz wunderbar zulegen.



Wofür sind die "Analysten" überhaupt zu gebrauchen, wenn die ihre Arbeit nicht richtig machen.
Das die Konsolenverkäufe nach den Ankündigungen von Sony und Microsoft einbrechen werden, sollte doch eigentlich auch den Dümmsten klar gewesen sein.
Nur nicht den Zahlendrehern, welche nur schöne bunte Charts aus vorgegebenen Zahlen bauen können.



cuthbert schrieb:


> Mal schauen, ob die AMD Aktie dieses Jahr noch die 40$ knackt



Schwer vorstellbar. Da muss AMD erst einmal ordentliche Gewinne erzielen und weiterhin ein ziemlich positiver Ausblick gegeben sein.
Andererseits ist AMD im Moment ja ein richtiges Zockerpapier. Vielleicht generieren ein paar Analysten ja wieder einen zu positiven Ausblick, welcher dann so nicht zu halten ist.
Dann kann man ja wieder doppelt verdienen: An den steigenden Kursen im Vorfeld und Leerverkäufen wenn die Bombe platzt.

Gibt es eigentlich mittlerweile beim Geiz-Blödmarkt AMD PCs in einer, die aktuellen Chips würdigenden Qualität / Ausstattung zu kaufen?
Oder muss da erst wieder die EU Kommision aktiv werden?

Das dürfte auch eine Wachstumsbremse werden, wenn die großen Elektrohändler AMD wieder blockieren. 
Chipzilla lässt sich da nicht so schnell die Butter vom Brot nehmen.
Wurde ja auch im MA Rundschreiben angekündigt, das es jetzt das Marketing richten muss.
Wie Intel Marketing betreibt, wissen wir ja wohl alle(noch).


----------



## angelicanus (1. August 2019)

*AW: AMD-Quartalszahlen: Q2 mit Rückgang bei Umsatz und Gewinn [Update]*

Long Strategie fahren in Dips wie diesen nachkaufen und Beine hochlegen. Die langfristige Prognose für amd schaut sehr gut aus, man braucht halt nur Geduld. Rome Zen 2/3 die Konsolen und Navi werden sich schon auszahlen, egal ob irgendwelche Analysten kurzfristig enttäuscht sind oder auch nicht.


----------



## 4B11T (1. August 2019)

*AW: AMD-Quartalszahlen: Q2 mit Rückgang bei Umsatz und Gewinn*

Der allgemeine Unternehmenserfolg hat nichts mit dem Börsenerfolg zu tun und umgekehrt. Das kann synchron laufen, muss es aber nicht. Z.B. die Tesla Aktie dürfte sonst keinen einzigen € mehr Wert sein. 

Meines Erachtens sind die AMD Zahlen sehr solide.


----------



## Holindarn (1. August 2019)

*AW: AMD-Quartalszahlen: Q2 mit Rückgang bei Umsatz und Gewinn*

kein grund zur panik, halten und nachkaufen bei bedarf...


----------



## DaStash (1. August 2019)

*AW: AMD-Quartalszahlen: Q2 mit Rückgang bei Umsatz und Gewinn*

War doch zu erwarten. Die neuen Ryzenverkäufe zeigen sich erst im kommenden Quartal und semi-custom, wie schon gesagt, geht bergab, da die neue GEN ansteht.

MfG


----------



## AlphaMale (1. August 2019)

*AW: AMD-Quartalszahlen: Q2 mit Rückgang bei Umsatz und Gewinn*

@ Topic:  Ich denke Mal, es wird wohl noch eine geraume Zeit dauern, bis aus der "Ex- Dauerpleite Bude" wieder ein finanzielles robustes Polster entsteht. Ich, als alter intelianer leiste meinen Beitrag dazu..mein Ryzen 3600 ist morgen hier..und dann Fummel ich mich Mal mit den AMD Settings im BIOS ein ^^


----------



## sterreich (1. August 2019)

*AW: AMD-Quartalszahlen: Q2 mit Rückgang bei Umsatz und Gewinn*

Ich bin wirklich stark am Überlegen ob ich hier nicht einsteigen sollte. Es ist zwar weit weg von den 10$ wo ich ursprünglich überlegt habe, aber nach diesem Quartal und bis Mitte nächsten Jahres (neue Konsolen, Serverchips, etc.) kann es nur bergauf gehen.


----------



## Linmoum (1. August 2019)

*AW: AMD-Quartalszahlen: Q2 mit RÃ¼ckgang bei Umsatz und Gewinn*

Puh, der Artikel ist inhaltlich echt... dürftig.



> Schuld sind schlichtweg zurückgehende Verkäufe bei CPU und GPU.


Das ist nachweislich schlicht falsch und wird auch von AMD überhaupt nicht so wiedergegeben. Das Gegenteil ist der Fall:


> Computing and Graphics segment revenue was $940 million, down 13 percent year-over-year and up 13 percent quarter-over-quarter. Revenue was lower year-over-year primarily due to lower graphics channel sales, *partially of**fset by increased client processor and datacenter GPU sales.*



Auch das


> AMD rechnet mit 1,8 Milliarden US-Dollar Umsatz im Q3 und *2,0 Milliarden US-Dollar im Q4.*


ist nachweislich falsch. Einerseits hätte man etwas Mathematik anwenden können und andererseits Lisa Su im CC zuhören können. Es werden ~$2.*2* Mrd. erwartet.

Weiter geht's:


> Während sich AMD auch angesichts der um 3 Prozent verbesserten Marge zufrieden zeigte, waren Analysten eher enttäuscht.





> Der mittlere einstellige Bereich Umsatzwachstum (statt eines zuvor  prognostizierten hohen einstelligen Bereichs) auf das Gesamtjahr ist  nicht das, was Großanleger gerne hören.



Auch hier passend dazu die Aussage eines Analysten, der es richtig in den Kontext einordnet.:


> “AMD met expectations for the quarter, but took its forecast down  based on softness in the game console market,” Pat Moorhead, principal  analyst at Moor Insights and Strategy, said in emailed comments.
> 
> 
> “I believe this softness is driven by consumers getting excited for the next-generation consoles from Microsoft                                                                                                                                                                                                                        MSFT, -2.91%                                                                                                                                                            (Scarlett) and Sony (PS5) and  delaying purchases,” Moorhead said. *“Supporting this, Microsoft and Sony  console sales recently were also both down.”*


AMD stock slides after earnings as revenue forecast comes in light - MarketWatch

Zudem haben u.a. JPMorgan, Jefferies und Credit Suisse das PT *nach* den Quartalszahlen angehoben. Wäre ja paradox, wenn man doch angeblich "enttäuscht" ist. Wie soll das auch gehen, wenn man das rasante Wachstum außerhalb der noch aktuellen (und bald EoL-)Konsolengeneration sieht? AMD erwartet für 2019, außerhalb Semi Custom, schließlich ein Umsatzwachstum von satten 20%. Und die Konsolen sind schließlich nur eine temporäre Erscheinung, die nachweislich durch neue Konsolen im nächsten Jahr korrigiert werden. Dann wird nämlich auch Semi-Custom wieder massiv anziehen.



> Analysten sind derweil noch pessimistischer und glauben, dass AMD am  Ende nur auf Vorjahr liegt.


Welche Analysten sind das denn? Hans Mosesmann von Rosenblatt z.B. geht mit AMD konform und erwartet für 2019 einen Umsatz von $6.8 Milliarden (ergo +5%). Die $9 Milliarden für 2020 wurden trotz des angeblichen "Pessimismus" gehalten und nicht gesenkt. Auch dort wird halt das Wachstum abseits der Konsolen genau erkannt.  Mittel- bzw. langfristig sind hier die Schlagworte.



> Es liegen halt bereits ein Quartal mit 13  und ein Quartal mit 23 Prozent Minus vor, das dritte soll 9 Prozent  besser laufen. Um das aufzufangen, müsste das vierte Quartal bei CPU und  GPU also schon sehr gut laufen, da bei den Konsolen-SOCs nichts zu  erwarten ist.


Wie bereits erwähnt: Lisa Su im CC. Auch Analysten können Mathe und haben gesehen, dass AMD mit ~$2.2 Milliarden für Q4 rechnet. Danach wurde Su explizit von einem darauf angesprochen und sie hat betont, dass sie dies so erwartet - trotz der Konsolen und wegen des Umsatzwachstum in den anderen Bereichen.

Wer zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt noch Konsolen berücksichtigt, der wird nächstes Jahr sein "böses Erwachen" haben. Das wird innerhalb eines Jahres ein so massives Umsatzwachstum geben. Wer noch einsteigen will, sollte das jetzt tun. Nächstes Jahr ärgert man sich dann grün und blau, wenn man jetzt zögert.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (3. August 2019)

*AW: AMD-Quartalszahlen: Q2 mit Rückgang bei Umsatz und Gewinn*

wenn amd wieder auf 23€ fällt steig ich vielleicht auch wieder ein


----------



## Cook2211 (3. August 2019)

*AW: AMD-Quartalszahlen: Q2 mit Rückgang bei Umsatz und Gewinn*

Langfristig sieht es mMn gut aus für AMD. Die Ryzen CPUs sind ein voller Erfolg, mit Navi kämpft man sich auf dem GPU Markt so langsam zurück und im Semi-Custom Bereich stehen nächstes Jahr die Next-Gen Konsolen an, sodass dort für die nächsten Jahre Umsätze garantiert sind. Heißt für mich: Meine AMD Aktien bleiben definitiv in meinem Portfolio.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (3. August 2019)

*AW: AMD-Quartalszahlen: Q2 mit Rückgang bei Umsatz und Gewinn*

Trump macht ja wieder Wirbel   ,   glaube  das demnächst grad was Hightech-Aktien angeht nächste Woche noch fallen werden   .  

20€   wäre mir lieber   ,  aber 23 is auch ok


----------



## Summerbreeze_ (4. August 2019)

*AW: AMD-Quartalszahlen: Q2 mit Rückgang bei Umsatz und Gewinn*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> wenn amd wieder auf 23€ fällt steig ich vielleicht auch wieder ein



Also dann frühestens in 4-5 Jahren? Vorausgesetzt Zen 4 und folgendes werden echte Rohrkrepierer.
Natürlich könnte Lisa Su auch nächstes Jahr zu Intel wechseln. 
Oder Sicherheitsforscher finden bei AMD Sicherheitslecks, welche schlimmer sind als Meltdown, Spectre und Zombiload zusammen.
Auch dann hättest Du gute Chancen auf den Kurs. Halte ich aber eher für unwahrscheinlich.

Jetzt hast noch die Chance bis Ende nächsten Jahres 20-30% Kursgewinne zu generieren. Danach ist erst einmal die Luft raus.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (6. August 2019)

*AW: AMD-Quartalszahlen: Q2 mit Rückgang bei Umsatz und Gewinn*



Summerbreeze_ schrieb:


> Also dann frühestens in 4-5 Jahren? Vorausgesetzt Zen 4 und folgendes werden echte Rohrkrepierer.
> Natürlich könnte Lisa Su auch nächstes Jahr zu Intel wechseln.
> Oder Sicherheitsforscher finden bei AMD Sicherheitslecks, welche schlimmer sind als Meltdown, Spectre und Zombiload zusammen.
> Auch dann hättest Du gute Chancen auf den Kurs. Halte ich aber eher für unwahrscheinlich.
> ...



jetzt ist amd bei 23,90 €    ,  hat nur eine Woche gedauert  ^^


----------



## Summerbreeze_ (7. August 2019)

*AW: AMD-Quartalszahlen: Q2 mit Rückgang bei Umsatz und Gewinn*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> jetzt ist amd bei 23,90 €    ,  hat nur eine Woche gedauert  ^^



26,06€ 
So schnell kanns gehen

Aber mal ehrlich 25€ ist schon eine deutliche Grenze.

Wenn sich der Herr D. Trumpel weiter wie ein Affe gebärdet, kann es sich natürlich wieder ändern.
Aber wen ich nur AMD anschaue, dann geht der Weg ab hier eigentlich nach oben.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (8. August 2019)

*AW: AMD-Quartalszahlen: Q2 mit Rückgang bei Umsatz und Gewinn*



Summerbreeze_ schrieb:


> 26,06€
> So schnell kanns gehen
> 
> Aber mal ehrlich 25€ ist schon eine deutliche Grenze.
> ...



Ja bei 25€ wurde ich auch schwach und bin vorgestern bei 25,10€  wieder eingestiegen 
Dachte mir auch weiter runter gehn die nicht mehr .

PS:   Arrghhh man  ,  hätte ich man doppelt soviel gekauft   xD


----------



## Bauschaum7 (9. August 2019)

*AW: AMD-Quartalszahlen: Q2 mit Rückgang bei Umsatz und Gewinn*

Schönes Ding  ^^ 
Heute früh bei 29,81 €  verhökert  
Glaub ich kauf mir ne neue AMD-Grafikkarte  ^^   oder 2  xD

Zitat von Summerbreeze  :  "Jetzt hast noch die Chance bis Ende nächsten Jahres 20-30% Kursgewinne zu generieren. Danach ist erst einmal die Luft raus. "

Dachte mir auch   bei knapp 20%  in  4 Tagen  is okay   ,  warte ich nicht bis Ende 2020  ^^
Leber den Spatz in der Hand als die Taube auf dem Dach  xD

Die fallen  nächste Woche bestimmt wieder auf 25   ,   da bin ich dabei


----------



## Summerbreeze_ (9. August 2019)

*AW: AMD-Quartalszahlen: Q2 mit Rückgang bei Umsatz und Gewinn*

Was los? Keine Geduld? 
Da geht noch was. 
Aber im September gehts dann ja ohnehin Traditionell ein Stück abwärts


----------



## Bauschaum7 (9. August 2019)

*AW: AMD-Quartalszahlen: Q2 mit Rückgang bei Umsatz und Gewinn*



Summerbreeze_ schrieb:


> Was los? Keine Geduld?
> Da geht noch was.
> Aber im September gehts dann ja ohnehin Traditionell ein Stück abwärts



ich weiß   ,  denk innerlich auch da geht noch was  ,   aber  siehst ja     habs verkauft   20 %  in 4 Tagen war einfach zuviel  und Trummpel mit china + brexit steht ja auch noch vor der Tür


----------



## Bauschaum7 (13. August 2019)

*AW: AMD-Quartalszahlen: Q2 mit Rückgang bei Umsatz und Gewinn*

hat grad wieder in den Fingern gejuckt  xD

Hab dann doch nochmal amd bei 28,70 gekauft   ....   omg

PS: aaargghh ...schade        .....    aber bei 23€ oder 20  kauf ich nach    ...  in  2 Wochen ^^  {o/


----------



## Bauschaum7 (14. August 2019)

*AW: AMD-Quartalszahlen: Q2 mit Rückgang bei Umsatz und Gewinn*

der Dachs läßt Grüßen


----------



## Bauschaum7 (15. August 2019)

*AW: AMD-Quartalszahlen: Q2 mit Rückgang bei Umsatz und Gewinn*

no risk no fun ^^

hab vorhin alle Loseraktien verkauft  und alles  all in  auf AMD  gesetzt    bei 26,80 €  ......   jetzt abwarten  

wenns gut läuft kauf ich mir ne neue Konsole oder ne neue Grafa , ich schwör


----------



## wuselsurfer (26. August 2019)

*AW: AMD-Quartalszahlen: Q2 mit Rückgang bei Umsatz und Gewinn*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> no risk no fun ^^
> 
> hab vorhin alle Loseraktien verkauft  und alles  all in  auf AMD  gesetzt    bei 26,80 €  ......   jetzt abwarten


 Seit wann dürfen Minderjährige Aktien kaufen?


----------



## Bauschaum7 (30. August 2019)

*AW: AMD-Quartalszahlen: Q2 mit Rückgang bei Umsatz und Gewinn*

OT

jetzt wieder Nvidia  

glaub die gehen bis 162

PS:   ich bin ein Grafikjunkie ^^


----------



## Bauschaum7 (6. September 2019)

*AW: AMD-Quartalszahlen: Q2 mit Rückgang bei Umsatz und Gewinn*

verkaufen oder halten  ,   glaub jetzt wo 162   schwierig   ....

Oder gehen die noch bis 167 ?  


Fingerabkau  ....


----------



## Bauschaum7 (6. September 2019)

*AW: AMD-Quartalszahlen: Q2 mit Rückgang bei Umsatz und Gewinn*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Seit wann dürfen Minderjährige Aktien kaufen?



schon immer  ,  ich muss es nur meiner Mama sagen  und die drückt dann drauf      auf die Maus   ... links

Mutti hat draufgedrückt bei 162  xD   und ich bekomm einen neuen Ranzen   + eine PS5 oder Xbox Scarlett  ,   darf ich mir dann  übernächstes Weihnachten aussuchen  o/


----------



## Bauschaum7 (6. September 2019)

*AW: AMD-Quartalszahlen: Q2 mit Rückgang bei Umsatz und Gewinn*

meint ihr AMD geht wieder auf 23,80  ?


----------



## cuthbert (6. September 2019)

*AW: AMD-Quartalszahlen: Q2 mit Rückgang bei Umsatz und Gewinn*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> meint ihr AMD geht wieder auf 23,80  ?


Ich hoffe, die ganze Zeit, es geht noch weiter runter. Aber letztlich dürfte bei jedem, der sich mit der Materie länger als 1 Minute beschäftigt klar sein, dass AMD diesmal mehr als einen Konter gegen Intel ins Rennen geworfen hat. Von daher denke ich, dass die Masse nach dem schlechten Quartalsergebnis derzeit abwartet, wie das nächste ausfällt.

 Für mich ist aber sonnenklar, dass das kommende Quartalsergebnis hervorragend werden muss. Dann ticken hoffentlich die Börsenheinis wieder aus und kaufen wie blöde, so dass die Aktien ordentlich steigen (40$ plus). Jetzt nochmal nachzukaufen wäre daher sicher keine schlechte Idee. Aber ist halt letztlich  doch nur Zockerei, daher lasse ich meinen Bestand erst mal so wie er ist. Wenn sie aber nochmal deutlich nachlassen würden bis dahin, würde ich wieder zuschlagen.

Von daher, einfach mal im Auge behalten. Unter 28$ könnte es sich imho lohnen, nachzukaufen. Aber bin auch kein Börsenexperte...


----------



## wuselsurfer (7. September 2019)

*AW: AMD-Quartalszahlen: Q2 mit Rückgang bei Umsatz und Gewinn*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Mutti hat draufgedrückt bei 162  xD   und ich bekomm einen neuen Ranzen   + eine PS5 oder Xbox Scarlett  ,   darf ich mir dann  übernächstes Weihnachten aussuchen  o/


 Ein paar hinter die Löffel wird's geben ... .


----------



## Bauschaum7 (17. September 2019)

*AW: AMD-Quartalszahlen: Q2 mit Rückgang bei Umsatz und Gewinn*

hab bei 27,20  reingedimmt mit viel   ,   glaube die gehen nächste 3 Wochen bis 31
welche Löffel  ?

wenn das klappt hat Mutti gesagt  ,  bekomm ich noch 3 spiele gratis


----------



## wuselsurfer (17. September 2019)

*AW: AMD-Quartalszahlen: Q2 mit Rückgang bei Umsatz und Gewinn*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> welche Löffel  ?


 Die Lauschlappen.



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> wenn das klappt hat Mutti gesagt  ,  bekomm ich noch 3 spiele gratis


 Dame , Mühle und Halma.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (18. September 2019)

*AW: AMD-Quartalszahlen: Q2 mit Rückgang bei Umsatz und Gewinn*

dachte eher an  Schach , Monopoly und Mensch ärgere dich nicht


----------



## wuselsurfer (18. September 2019)

*AW: AMD-Quartalszahlen: Q2 mit Rückgang bei Umsatz und Gewinn*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> dachte eher an  Schach , Monopoly


Monopoly?
Muß man da nicht lesen und rechnen können?


----------



## Bauschaum7 (19. September 2019)

*AW: AMD-Quartalszahlen: Q2 mit Rückgang bei Umsatz und Gewinn*

ich würfel einfach wie beim Schach   

go go go  AMD   :/   ^^


----------



## Bauschaum7 (19. September 2019)

*AW: AMD-Quartalszahlen: Q2 mit Rückgang bei Umsatz und Gewinn*

nvidia stinkt bestimmt nochmal bis 148 ab  ,solange behalte ich Amd


----------



## wuselsurfer (19. September 2019)

*AW: AMD-Quartalszahlen: Q2 mit Rückgang bei Umsatz und Gewinn*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> ich würfel einfach wie beim Schach


 Du kannst bis 6 zählen?


----------



## Bauschaum7 (19. September 2019)

*AW: AMD-Quartalszahlen: Q2 mit Rückgang bei Umsatz und Gewinn*

ich glaube es reicht


----------



## wuselsurfer (20. September 2019)

*AW: AMD-Quartalszahlen: Q2 mit Rückgang bei Umsatz und Gewinn*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> ich glaube es reicht


Ja, hab lange nicht mehr so viel Quatsch gelesen.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (20. September 2019)

*AW: AMD-Quartalszahlen: Q2 mit Rückgang bei Umsatz und Gewinn*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ja, hab lange nicht mehr so viel Quatsch gelesen.



ja,  geht mir auch so  xD

AMD rocks :/     ....   bis 32€


----------



## Bauschaum7 (21. Oktober 2019)

*AW: AMD-Quartalszahlen: Q2 mit Rückgang bei Umsatz und Gewinn*



Summerbreeze_ schrieb:


> Also dann frühestens in 4-5 Jahren? Vorausgesetzt Zen 4 und folgendes werden echte Rohrkrepierer.
> Natürlich könnte Lisa Su auch nächstes Jahr zu Intel wechseln.
> Oder Sicherheitsforscher finden bei AMD Sicherheitslecks, welche schlimmer sind als Meltdown, Spectre und Zombiload zusammen.
> Auch dann hättest Du gute Chancen auf den Kurs. Halte ich aber eher für unwahrscheinlich.
> ...





Summerbreeze_ schrieb:


> Was los? Keine Geduld?
> Da geht noch was.
> Aber im September gehts dann ja ohnehin Traditionell ein Stück abwärts



Ich bin bei nem Rücksetzer nochmal FAT rein , glaub da geht noch was   

Danke Summerbreeze  ,  jetzt einfach laufen lassen bis 33 xD

Zu Weihnachten gibts en neuen AMD-Rechner


----------

